# I See This Tooo Many Times



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My heart goes out to that Dachshund owner. Poor man!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Wow! A big lack of common sense! That dog owner is 46 years old & he should have known better........4 dogs off leash is just stupid, unless you are out in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

That annoys me on so many levels, and how awful for the little dog and his owner. It is odd though, even those you think are intelligent and good people, get a dog, fall in love with it and think they should breed it. I've alienated a few friends by giving my opinion on this subject, they just don't get how breeding is much more involved than that.

Ps countryboy, thread title is a little obscure


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Caddy said:


> Ps countryboy, thread title is a little obscure


Haha! 

So it's all over the T'rawnna news. The owner of the Cane Corsos has been found and charged... some fairly serious stuff too. His dogs have been taken... and a go fund me for Dacky's vet bills raised way over it's goal.

'Seizing' a Cane Corso... oh, ya?? Good luck with that, eh?


----------

